# Externer MediaPlayer einbinden?



## Sazuko (18. September 2007)

Ich würde gerne wie es bei http://www.giga.de/live/ ist einen externen MediaPlayer starten lassen.
Möglichst sollte auch nicht nach "Öffnen, Speichern oder Abbrechen" gefragt werden sondern wie bei dem Link direkt der Player sich öffnen.
Eine asx Version hab ich mal probiert scheint aber nicht bei jedem zu funktionieren. http://sazuko2.sa.ohost.de/Unbenannt1.asx
Wie gesagt ich suche nach einer Lösung ohne die Frager der Zwischenspeicherung.


----------



## fish-guts (20. September 2007)

Hi 


Flash ist dein Freund! Du kannst aber auch auf dem Windows Media Player zurückgreifen. 

Hier hast du eine Anleitung hierfür:

http://www.computerhilfen.de/hilfen-8-48345-0.html

Gruss

FG


----------



## Sazuko (20. September 2007)

Du hast keinen blassen Schimmer WIE LANGE ich schon an diesem dummen Mediaplayercode rumgewerkelt hab und es nich geschafft hab. Wircklich 3 Tage durchgehend und es funktioniert net... ich hab so die Faxen dicke davon.
Im Internetexplorer war es kein Problem aber z.B. im Opera hat es nie funktioniert.
Wenn du es schaffst würde ich mich echt kapputfreuen.
Also ich hab hier n Beispielvideo: "http://www.solarresearch.org/Wisosteuer1997.wmv" und falls mir des jemand kompatiebel zu Opera und FF einbinden kann den knutsch ich glaub ich ^^

Obwohl ich ja meinte das sich ein Player der nich auf der Seite intigriert ist gestartet wird... aber ein intigrierter wäre natürlich auch genial... das hab ich nur nicht geschafft... >>


----------

